# A New Model, A Renewed Interest



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

This is Ms. Chelsea. I'm putting a few here that I can, SOOC jpegs, resized and cropped only. The remainders, once I get them processed, will go into the Human Form section of TPF...From just glancing at what we took tonight, the best by far are beyond what I can post here. 

This is the first shoot we had together, and we've got several more planned. She's a joy to work with, and her friends that helped as assistants made it a great experience. We started at 8 pm and popped off the last one around 2:30 this morning. 

Constructive Criticisms welcome. FWIW, the focus was having issues tonight and I ended up getting sharp hair, but soft eyes on too many shots. The final one here needs some serious PS, but should be pretty darn nice once that's done. I also seriously butchered some lighting tonight. Shooting portraits is one thing, but full length is another monster in and of itself.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice pictures. Ever use any manual focus lenses?


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

You can always send the others to my email for more constructive criticism.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I like #2 the best. Great shot.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Arlon said:


> Nice pictures. Ever use any manual focus lenses?


I had the hardest time focusing with old 35mm film lenses so I stay away if at all possible. I've tried shooting on manual with the lenses I have just to try it, but the viewfinder is too dark for me to get a good idea where lies the focal point.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Txfirenfish said:


> You can always send the others to my email for more constructive criticism.


230 x 5 MB each = ya better have a big inbox...


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Saltwater Servitude said:


> 230 x 5 MB each = ya better have a big inbox...


230 x 5 megabytes = 1.12304688 gigabytes

My inbox will handle that. Where is you gallery on TPF or maybe TPF does not mean what I think. LOL :rotfl:

I like all the pictures except the last one. The red in the eyes bothers me for some reason.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

grayfish said:


> 230 x 5 megabytes = 1.12304688 gigabytes
> 
> My inbox will handle that. Where is you gallery on TPF or maybe TPF does not mean what I think. LOL :rotfl:
> 
> I like all the pictures except the last one. The red in the eyes bothers me for some reason.


That last one was pretty late in the morning when we took it. SHe and I were both past our bedtimes and the eyes certainly show it. I'm getting ready to rework these right now...


----------

